# Huh...



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

Just had a hankering to go for a nice warm MTB ride.  That doesn't happen too often in the winter.  Too bad I have no time, or a working bicycle...

Oh well, back to fantasizing about powder runs...


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 9, 2011)

Almost time to start _*thinking*_ about getting that whip operational again. Riding season will be here before you know it!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Almost time to start _*thinking*_ about getting that whip operational again. Riding season will be here before you know it!



Yeah, already thinking about it.  Although I think riding season may not start until June by the time all this snow melts and the resulting mud dries out...


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 9, 2011)

You've got a point there! Might be relegated to some rail trails or the road to get the legs ready for the single track when it dries up in June!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just had a hankering to go for a nice warm MTB ride.  That doesn't happen too often in the winter.  Too bad I have no time, or a working bicycle...
> 
> Oh well, back to fantasizing about powder runs...



What happened to your bike, did you break the HT frame also?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> What happened to your bike, did you break the HT frame also?



I found what I think is a hair line crack in the frame, need to bring it to the bike shop to see if that's what it is... and get a warranty frame if so.  Also currently without a functioning rear wheel...  Aside from that everything is peachy.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I found what I think is a hair line crack in the frame, need to bring it to the bike shop to see if that's what it is... and get a warranty frame if so.  Also currently without a functioning rear wheel...  Aside from that everything is peachy.



Bummer!

Is the rear wheel still under warranty?

I am just waiting for some drive train parts I bought off of ScrubLover and my new HT will be ready to roll. Also need to install the heavier spring I just got for the fork.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny this thread popped up....I had the exact feeling yesterday. It could be all the warm weather. (It was nearly 40 and gorgeous out)

I love ski season with all my heart but for some reason, I really felt like riding.  

I did get a chance to watch a documentary this past week:

http://www.ridethedividemovie.com/

It might be what triggered the urge also.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Is the rear wheel still under warranty?



Sent inquiries, but herd nothing back.  Guess I'm done with Azonic...


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Sent inquiries, but herd nothing back.  Guess I'm done with Azonic...



That's pretty weak! 

I am pretty happy with my Hope Pro2 Hubs. Just not sure if they could stand up to your size / power.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 9, 2011)

I almost hate to admit it, but I'm looking forward to getting out on the bike.  Got a chain guide, some new tires and a trued rear wheel.  Can't wait to try a few things with the GoPro and post up more POV suckage.  Huzzah!


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2011)

I mentioned to Brian a few weeks ago, I had a strange MTB urge. Been way too long for me. Looking forward to getting back out this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2011)

keep it up guys.  hope your MTB dreams aren't realized until July.  figure this has got to piss ma nature off some to keep on delivering the white stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Can't wait to try a few things with the GoPro and post up more POV suckage.  Huzzah!



Looking forward to that myself.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> You've got a point there! Might be relegated to some rail trails or the road to get the legs ready for the single track when it dries up in June!



I might have to look into a road bike and some spandex this year!


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> keep it up guys.  hope your MTB dreams aren't realized until July.  figure this has got to piss ma nature off some to keep on delivering the white stuff.



MTB season is going to take a while to get going this spring with all the snow pack. There's probably 6" or more of liquid equivalent in there. We're going to actually have a mud season down here this year.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess it's like the ski urge you get in August. 

My wife and I were just talking about riding the other day. In the next few weeks I've got to start tune-ups , new tires etc, and install the new carbon fork on the tandem. 

I love it when you can ride and ski on the same day or weekend in late March and April


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Had a similar urge.... but for lax.  My club team starts playing on march 6, the hs season starts march21... and i am considering going out to vail for a club tourny in late june.  sucks my first visit to CO might be to play lax.

paging 2knees for his obligatory lax bashing.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Had a similar urge.... but for lax.  My club team starts playing on march 6, the hs season starts march21... and i am considering going out to vail for a club tourny in late june.  sucks my first visit to CO might be to play lax.
> 
> paging 2knees for his obligatory lax bashing.



You gonna get out on your bike for some sick Friendly's jibbing this year??


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You gonna get out on your bike for some sick Friendly's jibbing this year??



You know it!  That and lots of rail trail riding with the family.  Thinking about putting slicks on my HT. ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> You know it!  That and lots of rail trail riding with the family.  Thinking about putting slicks on my HT. ;-)



You need to break away from lax at some point and come out for a ride with us...


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I might have to look into a road bike and some spandex this year!



I want a road bike. I'll pass on the spandex though. I'm sure you're all thankful for that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You need to break away from lax at some point and come out for a ride with us...



I know man.  My fitness is lacking once the Summer hits. :-(


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I know man.  My fitness is lacking once the Summer hits. :-(



I know a good way to build it back up... :dunce:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 12, 2011)

Been thinking a lot about getting back on the bike lately! Watched some Cyclocross vids this afternoon.  I think its because I am sick and am not skiing. Don't want to even think about what I am missing so I am instead focusing on what I couldn't possibly be doing right now (at least for mere mortals, I know some whack jobs that road bike right through the winter).


----------



## Jisch (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I'm going to try for a ride of some sort this weekend. The dang streets are so narrow around here from the snow banks, a road ride would be risky, I think. Both of my skis this weekend could have been (and likely should have been) bike rides. The trails were pretty hard packed/icy.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

I can really go for a nice ride today.


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I can really go for a nice ride today.


Did you buy a road bike yesterday?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 19, 2011)

severine said:


> Did you buy a road bike yesterday?



Noooo


----------



## Jisch (Feb 19, 2011)

Mounted the studded tires today...


----------



## powbmps (Feb 19, 2011)

Picked up my bike yesterday.  Seemed like a good idea yesterday when it was 55.

New chain guide, chain and tires.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 19, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Picked up my bike yesterday.  Seemed like a good idea yesterday when it was 55.
> 
> New chain guide, chain and tires.



Let me know how you like that chain guide. I have been thinking about getting one for my 5 spot, a little worries about added drag.


----------

